# Philly 30th Street Station -- NJ Transit ???



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 2, 2017)

We have been to the 30th Street Station many, many times over the years for Amtrak, and even ventured onto SEPTA a couple of times from there, but where in the station is NJ Transit located? I don't remember even, ever, seeing any signs, but I would not have been looking for such either.

Where are NJ Transit ticket window(s), ticket machines, and platforms located? If you need a starting point, they will probably be entering the station from the food court side.

They're taking the Atlantic City Line, if that matters.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 2, 2017)

Per NJT's website:

*Ticket Vending Machines: 2*
Main Waiting Room 
Septa Corridor

And on another website:

Food court is on the left. SEPTA & NJT tickets are on the top right

http://www.metrojacksonville.com/photos/plog-content/images/transit/amtrak-keystone-service/30th_street_station.jpg


----------



## jis (Jan 2, 2017)

NJ Transit trains depart and arrive at the lower level. There are no NJT ticket windows AFAIR. There are a couple of NJT TVMs in the main concourse somewhere. Their exact location changes from time to time, but they are somewhere around where the Amtrak ticket machines are, the last time I was there.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 2, 2017)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> We have been to the 30th Street Station many, many times over the years for Amtrak, and even ventured onto SEPTA a couple of times from there, but where in the station is NJ Transit located? I don't remember even, ever, seeing any signs, but I would not have been looking for such either.
> 
> Where are NJ Transit ticket window(s), ticket machines, and platforms located? If you need a starting point, they will probably be entering the station from the food court side.
> 
> They're taking the Atlantic City Line, if that matters.


We took the Atlantic City Line after arriving by Amtrak in September. The NJT machines are near the Amtrak Police (near 30th St entrance). NJT uses Track 1 or 2 if I remember correctly. We walked out of the Acela lounge and straight out from it to find the track as I recall.

If you are a senior, don't forget to buy the reduced fare ticket. If you look like a senior, they don't ask but you might have to show ID on the train if you look don't.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 2, 2017)

My thanks to all, for your great info!!

BTW, I did search around before posting, and on the NJT website, all I could find was a route pamphlet, which didn't give any details on where inside the station, everything was located.


----------



## OBS (Jan 2, 2017)

You can also buy AC tickets from the Amtrak ticket machines and ticket window at 30th street.....


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 2, 2017)

OBS said:


> You can also buy AC tickets from the Amtrak ticket machines and ticket window at 30th street.....


Oh, that's good to know too. Thanks!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2017)

NJT departures are listed on the Solari Board (or Jumbo-Tron...or whatever is there currently) along with all of the Amtrak departures. Since NJT is the only thing that runs to Atlantic City, the departures easily stand out.


----------

